# Gaming PC 70-73K Max : Urgent , Please suggest



## Maverick2167 (May 30, 2016)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Mainly for playing High end games 30% Mircorsoft simulator Deluxe (latest) & 70% of the time other games like crysis 3 & Tom Clancy's The Divison 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Rs 70,000/- Maximum stretch to Rs 73,000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 8 or above (Recommendation here would be great) 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: Would like SSD & 1 Tb hard drive ( My thought is that since this a PC i can dumped all files (movies,photo etc) on the hardrive as well freeing up space on my lappy. 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes 24 inch would be great ... resoultion is whatever can fit the game at highest res, 1080 ???

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Nothing. Need mouse , keyborad , speakears etc.. Although I do not need high end ones on this. 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: by Mid June

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No. total novice. 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:New Delhi. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Total Novice, this will be my first config pc,hence please ignore my lack of knowledge. But rest assured once I have a good configuration suggested by experts in the community here, will roped my freind in helping assemble the same.

Thanks


----------



## nac (May 31, 2016)

Some are postponing their graphic card purchase. Hoping to get a better deal. If you're not in a hurry, you may even want to wait for sometime. Else, you can get GTX 960...


i5 650015000Asus B150M Plus7850Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2 x 8GB5400Seasonic S12 II Bronze 5205500Corsair 100R/Spec 013500WD 1TB3700Dell S2216H9000Logitech KB & Mouse800Samsung 850 EVO 120GB4500Asus GTX 960 Strix 2GB DDR517100  *Total
**72350
*


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 31, 2016)

^^ 960 ? for 70k budget? cut costs everywhere and put a gtx 1070 for gaming.

Wait for a few weeks for gtx 1070 to arrive.


----------



## nac (May 31, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ^^ 960 ? for 70k budget? cut costs everywhere and put a gtx 1070 for gaming.
> 
> Wait for a few weeks for gtx 1070 to arrive.




I expect it will cost at least 35k. In this budget, we can only hope to get GTX 9xx. 70k may seem like a lot, but that includes lot of components which he wants to buy. Monitor already took a cut (he wanted 24") to fit 960, and didn't include speaker yet, mouse/kb are just basic. At current market price, even 970 is tough to make the list.

Yeah, at least for the sake of price drop of 900 series we should wait.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 31, 2016)

Don't expect gtx 1070 to cost anything less then 40k


----------



## Maverick2167 (May 31, 2016)

Thank you for all your replies. Since  I need to get the whole dough i.e. (Pc config, Monitor etc) under my budget, I do not think I can afford the upcoming gtx 1070.  But just wanted to know how much less will the 960 be (currently its approx 25K in Delhi,Nehru place) once the 1070 is launched?. And for a rookie gamer like me who would like to occasionally play games at high settings will the 960 do the job for  current games and future say atleast 2 years from now ? (Planning to keep the system without upgrading for atleast 2 years )


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jun 1, 2016)

960 It might be okay enough for current gen games at high settings.But I personally think it would be difficult for it to manage games after1 year.
Coz after coming of pascal((and the affordabilty of 1070 vs its performance)),most games will be optimised for pascal architecture, and will eventually drop down in maxwell and kepler compatabitlities.

Thats not to say it wont be completely unplayable.Games may work but there may be certain issues while playing(frame drops, shutters,crashes etc)

Just like Kepler keeps on having these issues after Maxwell right now,until creators keep rolling updates after updates and finally give up(Batman, JC3) to make em stable on old gen cards.

- - - Updated - - -



HE-MAN said:


> Don't expect gtx 1070 to cost anything less then 40k


I think it should cost around 35K. With 18.5% taxes.. Which are implemented on 1080.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 1, 2016)

ok now wait for RX 480, it equals GTX 980, and costs 200$

This is a very bad time to buy old gpu, since everything is being released in this window. Spend that money wisely and no rush.

AMD Radeon RX 480 Graphics Card With Polaris 10 Leaked - 5.5 TFLOPs Compute, 8 GB GDDR5 Memory, Competes Against NVIDIA GM20

- - - Updated - - -



Maverick2167 said:


> Thank you for all your replies. Since  I need to get the whole dough i.e. (Pc config, Monitor etc) under my budget, I do not think I can afford the upcoming gtx 1070.  But just wanted to know how much less will the 960 be (currently its approx 25K in Delhi,Nehru place) once the 1070 is launched?. And for a rookie gamer like me who would like to occasionally play games at high settings will the 960 do the job for  current games and future say atleast 2 years from now ? (Planning to keep the system without upgrading for atleast 2 years )



take my advice and wait for mid june sale, rx 480 just announced on live stream, it costs 199, its better than gtx 980. don't settle for gtx 960.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2016)

wtf single six pin connector.. what sorcery did you do AMD


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 1, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> wtf single six pin connector.. what sorcery did you do AMD



haha 14nm Finfet. Good times ahead for Pc gaming


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 1, 2016)

nac said:


> Some are postponing their graphic card purchase. Hoping to get a better deal. If you're not in a hurry, you may even want to wait for sometime. Else, you can get GTX 960...
> 
> 
> i5 650015000Asus B150M Plus7850Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2 x 8GB5400Seasonic S12 II Bronze 5205500Corsair 100R/Spec 013500WD 1TB3700Dell S2216H9000Logitech KB & Mouse800Samsung 850 EVO 120GB4500Asus GTX 960 Strix 2GB DDR517100  *Total
> ...


The above config is good but dont go with the GPU yet, wait for the newer GPU's to be released and prices will certainly be slashed for the existing ones and maybe AMD Polaris is proving to be very interesting regarding price to performance ratio...

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jun 16, 2016)

*Case* Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat
*Processor* Intel Core i5-6600K - BX80662I56600K
*Motherboard* MSI Z170A GAMING M3
*RAM* G.Skill Ripjaws 4 series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 2400Mhz
*AIO Liquid Cooling Kit* Cooler Master Seidon 120V Plus
*Graphics Card* MSI GeForce GTX 960 2GB OC
*HDD* Western Digital Blue 1TB
*Power Supply* CoolerMaster B-Series B700 Watt

**Mod Edit: Self promotion content removed**


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 16, 2016)

*Budget - 74k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i5 6500 3.2Ghz (Skylake)*15,000**Motherboard*Gigabyte H170-D3H*9,500**Memory*Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz DDR4  *2,500**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 960 4GB DDR5*17,500**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520w*5,500**Cabinet*Antec GX300*3,000**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 120GB SSD*4,500**Monitor*Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS
*9,000**Keyboard/Mouse*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Speakers*Logitech Z323 2.1 Speakers*3,000**Total**73,800*


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 17, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget - 74k (Modified)*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Core i5 6500 3.2Ghz (Skylake)*15,000**Motherboard*Gigabyte H170-D3H*9,500**Memory*Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz DDR4*2,500**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 960 4GB DDR5*17,500**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520w*5,500**Cabinet*Antec GX300*3,000**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 120GB SSD*4,500**Monitor*Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS*9,000**Keyboard/Mouse*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Speakers*Logitech Z323 2.1 Speakers*3,000**Total**73,800*



replace s2240l with s2216H in above config...


----------



## Maverick2167 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi All,

Thank you so much or your suggestion. I have decided to slighly up my budget and get the GTX970 card instead. Although upon reading your comments it would be prudent to wait for the AMD RX480,however time is of an esscence for me hence will need to rig my system up as soon as I can so that I can practice my flight sim skilss  Also I had enquire about the Rx480 from "MDcomputers" where I got qoute of Rs 30,000/- for an 8GB Card, this is way beyond the market price of the RX480 which people had suggested. 

Anyway, I will be rigging up my system as per your suggestions : 

a. Processor : Intel / i5 6500  : Rs 15,000 (approx Delhi price) 

b. Motherboard : ASUS/B-150M Plus : Rs 9,200 (approx Delhi Price)

c. Ram : Corsair/ Vegence 8GB LPX 2400MHZ DDR4 :  Rs 2,500 (approx Delhi price) 

d.GPU : Zotac/ GTX 970 4 GB DDR5: Rs 24,000 (approx Delhi Price)

e. SSD : Samsung / 120 GB : Rs 4,050(approx Delhi price)

f. Hardrive : WD/ 1 TB : Rs 3,800 (approx Delhi price)

g. SMPS : * Please suggest the same for Rs 5000 or below ?*

h. Monitor :* why are your thoughts on Micromax LED monitors 21-24 inch they come at about Rs 6,000 comapred to others ??
*
i. UPS : *Do I need them or shoudl investing on cost effective (Rs 1500) would be better alternative*


Thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 30, 2016)

Maverick2167 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you so much or your suggestion. I have decided to slighly up my budget and get the GTX970 card instead. Although upon reading your comments it would be prudent to wait for the AMD RX480,however time is of an esscence for me hence will need to rig my system up as soon as I can so that I can practice my flight sim skilss  Also I had enquire about the Rx480 from "MDcomputers" where I got qoute of Rs 30,000/- for an 8GB Card, this is way beyond the market price of the RX480 which people had suggested.
> 
> ...



a. Processor : Intel / i5 6500  : Rs 15,000 (approx Delhi price) 

b. Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-H170-D3H : Rs 9,500 (approx Delhi Price)

c. Ram : Corsair/ Vegence 8GB LPX 2400MHZ DDR4 :  Rs 2,500 (approx Delhi price) 

d.GPU : Zotac/ GTX 970 4 GB DDR5: Rs 24,000 (approx Delhi Price)

e. SSD : Samsung / 120 GB : Rs 4,050(approx Delhi price)

f. Hardrive : WD/ 1 TB : Rs 3,800 (approx Delhi price)

g. SMPS : Seasonic S12II 520w -5500,

h. Monitor : Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -9000,

i. UPS : APC 1100VA UPS -5500.


Thanks


----------



## yasho2249 (Jul 2, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> rx 480 just announced on live stream, it costs 199, its better than gtx 980.



Haha that was disappointing wasn't it? The 480 seems to just edge the 970. Great card for $200. For Rs.28k.....I don't think soo


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 3, 2016)

^^ it equals gtx 980 in dx 12, still price is disappointing.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 3, 2016)

yasho2249 said:


> Haha that was disappointing wasn't it? The 480 seems to just edge the 970. Great card for $200. For Rs.28k.....I don't think soo



Wait for GTX 1060 until July,7th and get it. Okay.


----------

